# Bengal kittens



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

ooo they are some real cute lush kits u ave there 

very very pretty indeedy.


----------



## Hannerr (Aug 3, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I love the last pic. I want one


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures and fab looking kittens


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Fab pics J of goorrggeeuuss ,thats goorrggeeuuss Bengal babies in case you didn't get me the 1st time,these little rogues will not only keep you proud but make new slaves really happy


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Gorgeous rosetting going on there.


----------

